# Removing filter media to improve flow



## bern (24 Jan 2016)

Hi folks,

I have a Fluval Roma 240L tank, moderately planted low/medium tech, dosing ferts and currently using liquid carbon. I'm using a Fluval 306 filter, which doesn't seem to create as much flow as I'd hoped it would. Currently I have all the media in apart from the carbon. Would it improve the flow in the tank by any significant amount if I removed some of the sponges etc?


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Jan 2016)

For sure...most of us just use a little media. You could cut the course sponges into small pieces and only place 1/3 (or less) back to ensure you still have enough bacteria.


----------



## bern (25 Jan 2016)

I do have quite a bit of detritus in the tank despite vacuuming regularly. My concern with removing media was that the water would get all muddy. But I'll still give it a go!


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Jan 2016)

Not enough flow will give detritus more chance to settle down on the substrate.


----------



## DRG93 (25 Jan 2016)

Removing some of the filter media shouldn't harm at all providing you don't take a big chunk out all in one go. I agree with what Martin says above regarding increasing the surface area of filter media. What I tend to do, instead of putting in a pad of filter floss / foam, I cut it up into square cubes and put it in that way. This means that the bacteria have more area to accumulate on whilst also not greatly negatively impacting the flow rate. Filter floss and pads are better than all these Bio balls and stuff that's on the market IMO.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





bern said:


> I do have quite a bit of detritus in the tank despite vacuuming regularly. My concern with removing media was that the water would get all muddy.


Can you put a sponge on the filter intake? I keep very weedy tanks so I can hide quite a big sponge in the tank. If you have a pre-filter sponge you can clean it every couple of days without having to open the canister. 





Martin in China said:


> You could cut the course sponges into small pieces and only place 1/3 (or less) back to ensure you still have enough bacteria


PPI10 (or PPI20 sponge) is a good filter media. 

It doesn't really matter what media you use. As well as sponge I've got filters with "floating cell" media, Eheim "coco-pops" and sintered glass and ceramic rings.  

Mainly the filters are 1/3 - 2/3 full of media, I just aim to keep flow  through the filter to keep all the filter media aerobic.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bern (26 Jan 2016)

I'm guessing the ceramic rings I have are doing most of the biological filtration. I have a few sponges in the filter as well. Fixing a sponge to the intake is actually a great idea. Probably reduce the need for cleaning the filter out too.


----------

